# Fog LEDs that are bright - 3 models: Single White // Just Yellow // Dual Fogs (yellow and white) - FREE SHIPPING // TRUE LIFETIME WARRANTY



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

//FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE US
//TRUE LIFETIME WARRANTY
//SOME OF THE BRIGHTEST LEDS YOU EVER TRIED!
//Trusted LED company that is customer oriented
See all here:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



Solid White:
WHITE FOG LEDs'][URL='https://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen']WHITE FOG LEDs[/URL]

Just Yellow:


https://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit



Dual Fogs:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



All EQUALLY bright and create wide spread of light.
TRUE Lifetime Warranty


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

In what world is 1,800 lumens "Some of the brightest...". Finding 6,000 limen LEDs is trivial.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gerardrjj said:


> In what world is 1,800 lumens "Some of the brightest...". Finding 6,000 limen LEDs is trivial.


Sorry for any confusion. The title is simply an older URL listing from 2012 and not the correct lumen output.

We can say "some of the brightest" due to having customers compare and see a big difference in brightness. We are not calming brightest because we of course cannot have every company compared to ours but can honestly say some of the brightest due to feedback and what we personally have seen.

At the end we can 100% customer are happy with install and we never had a return on our fogs due to not being bright enough for our customers. These light up a wide area on the side and our dual fogs are many times brighter than the single color model.

If you are happy with a different brand we would never say otherwise but can say many happy customers have switched and saw a difference.


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

Are these bulbs a straight swap for the OEM fogs lights? AKA plug and play?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

T dub C said:


> Are these bulbs a straight swap for the OEM fogs lights? AKA plug and play?


yes - easy plug and play swap if you have fog housing already. 

The dual fogs are most popular - many that install say it is brighter than their single color from competitors:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



All of our LEDs use the same bright diodes so single or dual you will receive a bright output.

thanks for the question


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

They have small drivers (looks like ballasts) that need to be 3M taped to the frame, so it is not technically plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Zabes64 said:


> They have small drivers (looks like ballasts) that need to be 3M taped to the frame, so it is not technically plug and play


Yes, the drivers are fairly small. These are not any bigger than competitor drivers/ballast. Most of the time they will be smaller.

And sorry - when the team says plug and play it refers to how these will act when installed: just like OEM meaning:
-they work with coming home feature (lights turn on when lock/unlocking door)
-work as DRLs no issue
-works great as cornering lights (come on instantly with no flickering)
-the only issue we have seen is with DUAL FOGS you can see issues with having to shut off your auto-headlight feature due to some models sending voltage randomly to the fogs. There is no issue with the solid white / just yellow model.

But at the end as we said these are used by many customer and we never had a return or issue with brightness or how they work.  I hope that gives confidence.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Light it up.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dual fog switchbacks - demo video:


----------



## jtirv21 (Mar 9, 2021)

What will fit a 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jtirv21 said:


> What will fit a 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for asking - if you have OEM fogs you will need the H11 Bulb type normally for the Tiguan.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs tested - worked in 2021 Tiguan Model:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that are bright - white // yellow or dual fog where you can choose from white or yellow with your OEM fog switch (it is that easy):


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

20% off all fog LEDs -* "FOG20"*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds





*Customer LED FOG Video:*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Low beams that work and are bright - don't be fooled by ones that have built in adapter with bright diodes to light up the street:

for 2009-2011 & 2018-2021


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

www.deAutoLED.com

Checkout banner on website for extended sale - limited time - hurry!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out latest deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Low beams for your Tiguan - more light further spread of light than many competitors - comes with adapters.

For 2009-2011 & 2018+ models:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-2017 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Why our low beams are consistently rated higher than competitors in brightness and only have 100% feedback - these simply work with a great cut-off:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-17 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)
->Free SHIPPING within the US
->True Lifetime Warranty
->24/7 Customer Service
->QUICK Shipping


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shop now:
www.deAutoLED.com

LEDs that work in your car

Contact us for help - we reply within the hour 24/7:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright low beams - H7 - brighter than many competitors - adapters are included.

2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



2011 & 2018-22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells - check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our low beams cut-off and brightness is what makes ours different than the other models listed for Tiguans.

For Tiguan 2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



For 20092011/2018-22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs were designed around the VW/Audi housing unlike other companies that list their bulbs for VW without having them created for that specific housing.

See the difference in spread of light - brightness - and most importantly the cut-off in your housing that has made us the go to source for VW LEDs for over 10 years!

*Fogs choose your style:*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



*Low for 2012-17 models:*


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



*for 2011 / 2018+:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta




*High beam H7 model:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta



Same fogs tested in our Tiguan housing and Audi - same reflector style - the coverage is amazing -FOGS ONY ON:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free Shipping within the US - orders ship same day
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow/Tag - we can feature your car/LEDs on our IG:
@deAutoLED









deAutoLED • Instagram photos and videos


3,983 Followers, 908 Following, 1,944 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @deAutoLED




www.instagram.com


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Follow/Tag - we can feature your car/LEDs on our IG:
> @deAutoLED
> 
> 
> ...


Will you be releasing side marker LEDs for the 2022 Tiguan? Specifically the SEL R-line trim.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Will you be releasing side marker LEDs for the 2022 Tiguan? Specifically the SEL R-line trim.


Hi, the 194 bulb? Please email the team - they can help you right away:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Checkout all sales:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale on now – check out the deals for LEDs that simply work, are bright and error free:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team:


https://deautokey.com/contact



------ 

This year marks our 10th year anniversary on the Vortex – it has been a long road to prove that we have LEDs that outshine the competition.

We were able to strive and become one of the top sellers for LEDs for the VW/Audi because of what we offer for your cars.

See the difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out all Summer Deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



Don't miss out on the best LEDs for your car!


----------

